# Any body got tips on making my traps look like a beast?



## LilDiezel (May 11, 2005)

I'm 14 and was wondering if anybody got any tips on how to blast my traps.  I'll take any advice given, I'm open suggestions,  Thanks


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

Deadlifts and shrugs.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 11, 2005)

Shrugs at different angles heavy as you can handle.    Deadlifts done properly will also give you a nice burn in the traps.     Thats what I do and look at my pic in my avatar...enough said!        lol,


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2005)

[I'm 14 with 14-14.5 inch arms and 37-38 inch chest. I haven't measured latley, My traps also are huge when I flex them they touch my chin. Anyway right now all I take is my protein shakes and nothing else. I would just like some advice on supplements I should buy, I dont want any suggestions relating to steroids, I aint about to get all screwed up.]

This is your post from the supplement section.  Your traps already seem to be "beastily" judging from your post.  I know he's 14 but this is funny.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> My traps also are huge when I flex them they touch my chin.


 How exactly can your traps touch your chin?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> How exactly can your traps touch your chin?


 I was wondering the same.


----------



## LilDiezel (May 11, 2005)

My traps don't touch my chin, What I mean is that when I flex they are high.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2005)

Quality shrugs with no shoulder rotation, carefull deadlifting. Make sure you treat both lifts with respect, at your age your muscular control will take awhile to get where it needs to be for safety.


----------



## jram (May 13, 2005)

LilDiezel said:
			
		

> I'm 14 and was wondering if anybody got any tips on how to blast my traps. I'll take any advice given, I'm open suggestions, Thanks


Hey LD;

I used to have problems w/my traps until I read an article which turned my traps around. I found out that I was using too much weight when working my traps because I was bringing other muscle groups in to help thereby; not working the traps directly. 

Therefore, I use no more than 100-125lb BB with slow and strict form with high reps. Heavy weights are OK at times with low reps, but use a more aggressive movement. I've listed a few of the exercises that I use with great success.

*Close grip shrugs* (Trap Height)- Lean forward
*Close Grip Upright Rows* (Delt/Trap tie-in)-To nipple height only
*Seated barbell shrugs* (Trap Thickness)
*Behind the back shrugs* (Rear Trap Thickness)
*Wide grip shrugs* (Overall trap growth)

I like to super-set the Close grip shrug with the Seated barbell shrug. You can really feel your traps working.


It's best not to let your shoulders go below parallel. This way you keep constant tension on your traps through out the set which is what you want. Also, at the top of the shrug, hold the squeeze for about 5 seconds.

Peace


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (May 13, 2005)

I find doing cleans really gets my traps. but maybe just stick to shrugs for the time being


----------



## devildog88 (May 13, 2005)

We have a great machine in our school.  Seated Shrugs and use the lunge machine (Hammer Strength) woks great!!!!


----------



## racoon02 (May 13, 2005)

Anyone else try to touch their traps to their chin after reading this thread?  

....

impossible omg


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2005)

I bet Linda Blair could.


----------



## MillerMan (May 13, 2005)

LilDiezel said:
			
		

> My traps don't touch my chin, What I mean is that when I flex they are high.



I think he might model himself off that picture of a buff homer simpson, it almost looks like homers are touching his chin.


----------



## sewardfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

drop sets..blast those suckers


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 15, 2014)

Zombie thread! Kill it! Kill it with fire!


Warrior


----------



## gearedbeard (Mar 20, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Zombie thread! Kill it! Kill it with fire!
> 
> 
> Warrior



Damn. 10 years old is fucking _vintage_


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

9 years ago... this 14 year old is probably now on the sauce.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 9 years ago... this 14 year old is probably now on the sauce.



Probably has made no progress on his traps, also.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

ihateschoolmt said:


> *Deadlifts and shrugs*.


this, end thread lol


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> 9 years ago... this 14 year old is probably now on the sauce.


or has aids


----------



## gearedbeard (Mar 20, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Probably has made no progress on his traps, also.



I'd wager


----------



## murf23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Or he is here under a new name ... Who could it be


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Or he is here under a new name ... Who could it be



It's me 


Warrior


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Or he is here under a new name ... Who could it be



The nazi thief.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 20, 2014)

racoon02 said:


> Anyone else try to touch their traps to their chin after reading this thread?
> 
> ....
> 
> impossible omg



I'm still working on autofellatio.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 20, 2014)

9 years?

It's not his traps touching his chin...it's my balls.


----------



## Bigtex79 (Apr 20, 2014)

Shrugs with different weights.  Holding hands in different positions .


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 21, 2014)

My traps always responded to high reps & I am talking 25x - 50x rep ranges.  Seems crazy but i dunno lol.  I know a lot of people will call BS on me for that one.


----------



## westb51 (Apr 23, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> 9 years?
> 
> It's not his traps touching his chin...it's my balls.



whatever it is, he wants them bigger!


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 26, 2014)

Arnold's upright rolls where he pulls elbows and traps all the way up and super set that with some dumbbell shrugs.


----------



## Damar (May 10, 2014)

The key is to hit them at all angles using various exercises. First things first - form is key and not needless amount of weight. If you're calf raising you're doing it wrong. Straight up and down. Shrugs from the back as well as the front. Use rope, bar, db, barbells, machines. Narrow grips, wide grip upright rows


----------

